# True K-Sabatier??



## knivesmike (Mar 3, 2013)

Is this 10-inch knife a "true" K-Sabatier or a knockoff? I just bought it - cheap - and it had a _large_ factory burr.

I compared it with my old "Toledo" Knife (see. previous thread Help - Toledo Chef's Knife - thank you BDL)

The Sabatier has an identical profile, and is thinner and lighter, but I failed to sharpen it as keen as the Toledo.





  








K-Sabatier +Toledo.JPG




__
knivesmike


__
Mar 23, 2013








Thanks,

knivesmike


----------



## betowess (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks just like mine. Only difference is the ones folks got from China Fair out of Boston area had the older style brass rivets, not stainless rivets like yours. But the ones on the K Sabatier website had the newer stainless rivets too. I imagine the ones with the brass rivets were just a older batch that were exported to China Fair. But who knows ... Otherwise, logo etc. looks identical.

But is yours the stainless Sab or the carbon Sab?


----------



## knivesmike (Mar 3, 2013)

"Stainless Steel" is etched on the knife.  And yes, I bought it from China Fair. 

I just did not expect a large factory burr on a new reputable knife.

Thanks for your reply,

knivesmike


----------



## betowess (Feb 14, 2013)

Glad to help. FWIW, my 10" carbon K-Sabatier chef was pretty dull as well. Read reviews and its not uncommon to hear these mid priced knives ship with a "dull" factory edge. Or borrowing BDL's phrase, which I like: "fit and finish is indifferent".

On the other hand my 4" paring came in quite sharp; I don't recollect about my 6" and 8" K Sab chef's, but I put a new edge on all of them.


----------



## kukulkaan (Mar 28, 2016)

The knife in the top of your photo is not made by K Sabatier. The one in the bottom is. Your questions about the brass or stainless rivets in the handle is simple, but very important. A K Sabatier with brass rivets in the handle indicates that the blede steel is called carbon steel. Iron and carbon. A K Sabatier knife with the steel rivets indicate that the knife is made from their stainless steel. Trust me, I own many of their knives, and this is not speculation, but an actual identifier of the steel used. I prefer the full carbon, and they always have brass rivets. The stainless version will always have the steel rivets. Like I said, I own many of their knives, and all of my purchases have been deliberate. Just to clarify the color of the rivet dispute.


----------



## kukulkaan (Mar 28, 2016)

I agree; K Sabs are usually sent to me with an edge that needs my attention right away. Seriously, once you set a decent edge on them, they are easy to maintain, and are my preferred style. Yes, I think they need work as soon as they arrive. However, they are the best knives a chef can have. Buy a bunch of expensive Japanese knives if you love what you read. Or pay double for a clunky German knife. K Sabatier carbon knives are the easiest knife to sharpen to light-saber sharpness. The stainless steel "high carbon" K Sabs are still better than any German knife I own, and are half the price. However, like I said, buy the Carbon Authentique knives. You will see that they all come with the brass rivets, and sharpen easier and become sharper than any knife you own.


----------



## kukulkaan (Mar 28, 2016)

The knife in the bottom of your photo is a K Sabatier. It is made of stainless steel. The brass rivets in some of your knives indicate a carbon or stainless blade. Brass rivets indicate the carbon knife. You would see discoloration the first time that you use it. I own several carbon and stainless Sabatier knives. A closer photo of both would be helpful


----------

